# Oh gack! Is there anything worse smelling than a skunk?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our outdoor dogs have been skunked twice now, it has to be the worst smell ever and I used to work at a yard that was also a collection point for the local hunt kennels so local farmers would drop off casualty stock there that would sometimes be lying dead in the sun for a day or two before anyone came to collect it
If the just smell gets in your house it even seems to take days to get rid of it.
We had to throw our clothing and boots away after we washed our dogs outside because the stink wouldn't go out of them and nothing worked on the dogs, in the end we covered them in some doggy deodorant spray our local pet store sold us but even then it was Baby Powder with a strong background hint of skunk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Our outdoor dogs have been skunked twice now, it has to be the worst smell ever and I used to work at a yard that was also a collection point for the local hunt kennels so local farmers would drop off casualty stock there that would sometimes be lying dead in the sun for a day or two before anyone came to collect it
> If the just smell gets in your house it even seems to take days to get rid of it.
> We had to throw our clothing and boots away after we washed our dogs outside because the stink wouldn't go out of them and nothing worked on the dogs, in the end we covered them in some doggy deodorant spray our local pet store sold us but even then it was Baby Powder with a strong background hint of skunk


Yeah, this is the 2nd time around for these 2 to be skunked. Last time it was a LOT worse, one dog got hit 3 times and the other one a couple. Not to mention that then the %*%*%*($ skunk ran under the house and sprayed right under the master bedroom closet. When I went to Petco that time, the clerks all met me at the door with skunk deodorizers and sprays. None of them worked and the house reeked for WEEKS. 

Today, I just washed them real well with Dawn dish soap and rinsed with baking soda and water. That seems to have worked better than anything commercial. Gonna be burning scented candles for a WHILE to try and clear the smell in the house. At least nothing in the house took a direct hit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My grandma's dog used to get sprayed ALL. THE. TIME!! You'd think she'd learn, but nope. She'd see a skunk and all bets were off. What was worse was that she was a big fluffy pyrenees mix, so it'd get worked nice and deep into her super thick double coat. *gag* My grandma would buy big cans of tomato juice and keep them stocked in the cupboard. My grandpa had a big cast iron bathtub out in the yard that he'd plop DoDo into (yes, her name was DoDo, like the bird...don't ask) and she was just happy as a clam to get bathed in tomato juice. Wouldn't be a week later, but she'd get sprayed again. :lol:

Both Abby and Cash have both gotten tagged once each (at different times) and that was enough for them. With Cash, I think he caught the tail end of it 'cuz he didn't smell that bad until I took him to a shot clinic and the techs all were laughing because of the faint skunk odor. Abby got tagged right in the side of the face. Luckily DH got it when it was still wet and just used regular shampoo to get it off, so it wasn't too bad. She's never gone near another skunk again. In fact, I showed her a pic of one on my phone and she turned her head away and looked at it like "Ack! Make it go away!" :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL Drafty! These 2 are Jack (Crack) Russell Terrorists......they don't learn.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We used to have Jack Russells and lost count of the number of times they had to be rescued from holes they'd got stuck in - 'learning' isn't a word I'd associate with them!!!
Mungo isn't a Jack Russell but he has the 'if it moves and it doesn't belong to us or isn't vaguely poultry related then it has to be chased' mentality


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL Drafty! These 2 are Jack (Crack) Russell Terrorists......they don't learn.


Ugh! DH wants a JRT after Cash passes away. He had one years and years ago and just loved him. I, in no way, shape, or form, want a JRT. I had to deal with several rescues that boarded with us when I worked at a vet's office in high school and they really soured me on the breed. Had to take all five of the little ******s out at once and ended up on the floor every **** time. Couldn't take a couple of them at a time or the others would freak the freak out. So, I'd get wrapped up in five leashes and hit the dirt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You could use leashes? LOL! Yeah, there's a reason mine stay home in their big dog run yard. I love them to pieces and I'm glad I have them, but as they pass they will not be replaced with other JRTs. If I have my way, I think I'll take a dog break for a few years actually.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

All five of them in a little 6' by 6' kennel. Had to take them outside to the outside runs twice a day while I cleaned their kennel. Couldn't take them loose (there were some dogs I could) because they did not listen AT ALL, so I'd have to wrangle slip leads onto all of them. One of them was missing an eye and VERY fear-aggressive and would snap at me when I'd try to put the lead on. The others were so neurotic and bouncy that I'd end up with three leads on one dog 'cuz I'd go to snag one and it'd bounce out of the way and I'd leash one I'd already gotten. Ugh. Do not miss them at all.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! One of the things my husband said about Peeps, the dog who just died, was, "She taught us to like having a dog bouncing on our heads.". True!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd probably have another one if I lost my senses long enough to not think about what I was doing!!!
Our remaining big outdoor dog is on his last legs - actually been on his last legs for about 3 years, I love him and hate him at the same time, he's been an awful dog yet he's so affectionate towards us


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL Drafty! These 2 are Jack (Crack) Russell Terrorists......they don't learn.



Crack Russell Terrorists?!!! Bwahh ha ha!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sorry about losing your dog, that's always tough to deal with. Sounds like your other 2 decided to celebrate his life by getting skunked! Some memorial, huh? Why, oh why do they always go for the stinkiest of the stinky???

We don't have skunk problems in my area, thank god. But back in the late 70's my brother and his wife had a pet skunk, "Flower" (of course) who had been de scented. They still stink, btw. I lived with them for a few months, sleeping on the couch. Skunks are nocturnal, so Flower spent every evening puttering around the living room, nibbling on my toes, and being a PITA!

One day, she disappeared, never to be found. I had to put on my best face to commiserate on their loss, but inside I was doing a happy dance!! Evil? Perhaps. But by then I was so sleep deprived, I didn't care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Sorry about your dog! The skunk smell, ICK. Bummer about that too. Hugs to you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Losing Peeps was very hard but we've had her a very long time. She was 4 or 5 when we got her and she's been with us for at least 15 yrs. So, we knew it was coming quickly but it doesn't hurt any less. She and I really were kind of kindred spirits. She belonged to a friend but was so independent that she gave her to me. When she heard my car coming, she would always bolt from wherever she was and come to meet me and we'd pull up to my (frantic) friend's house and Peeps was always "helping" me drive. One day it seemed like Peeps was doing her level best to drive her, the friend, around the bend with her antics and she called and told me to come get MY dam* dog. Somehow she conned me into taking a male and breeding these things too, that's how I ended up with Bella for number 3. Bella is the Russell-est of the 3 of them, she gets into everything and just cannot resist her "chase drive". Peeps never chased skunks but was H*ll on chickens, Beemer was pretty bad on chickens too, and Bella.....OMG, she would decimate an entire henhouse if she got the chance. Prey drive extraordinaire. So, Beemer, Bella & I were all hacking, puking and snotting after the skunk incident, and DH got cussed roundly on his way out the door. Bet he got a lot of wrinkled noses at work today, nobody got away "clean" this morning. 

It's after 7 at night and I've been cleaning off and on all day and it STILL reeks in here. Gawd A'mighty there really is nothing worse. BLECH!


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

My daughter's Caspian can be a bit too curious for his own good. The horse just had to go check the strange little waddler going across his pasture out....yep, skunk horse! Scrubbed as I might, he still stunk for days.

Hey Caspian, where are you going?

Oh crap! No, no, no, no, NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Many years of living in skunk country has taught me: wash your dog with any dog shampoo first just to get their natural dog grease off them, rinse, then follow with a HYDROGEN PEROXIDE AND BAKING SODA MIXTURE. Mix this just before you use it, it is only good for a few minutes -- you want the chemical reaction to happen on the dog. The proportions seem flexible, but you'll need a quart of HP and a quarter cup of soda, at least, for one 45 lb dog. Pour it on. Carefully dab it on their faces with a small sponge -- the face is always where they are the stinkiest. Rinse with water. 

This works better than anything else I've tried. Keep those dogs OUT of the house until you can whip them as fast as possible to their bath of doom (mine run to the bedroom and roll on the bed, horrible). Do not forget to give their collars the same treatment. 

Three Australian Shepherds, pre-dawn. I have been there. A few times. Most recently a couple weeks ago.No, they do not learn from past experience.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

we had a dog growing up that got skunked, I remember that smell.. yuk. also once adult while dating my now wife, her mom was having trouble with stray cats so animal control gave her a live trap, and one of the first things she caught was a young skunk, whom thought he was a cat. He played and made sounds and brushed on the bars, none of us went near him, he let the animal control officer pick him up and hold him and he cuddled in his arms. I wouldn't have tried it..LOL


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Skunk smell on a dog is awful. Hubby's old dog got sprayed several times in the past.

Once had a friend who was out hunting, and his shorthair pointed a skunk. Friend thought he was pointing a pheasant. Got up to him and friend got sprayed directly in the mouth by the skunk. Yes, he proceeded to puke profusely immediately after.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've found that just being up close and personal with the SMELL, never mind actually being sprayed, is enough to make me vomit, slobber and will trigger a migraine. I detest those critters.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd take skunk smell any time over how our dog smelled after rolling in human feces. Of course it was when we were ready to leave for home from a trail in MO and even after a bath I rode all the way home with my head stuck out the window. It also happened to be quite chilly at the time but freezing was the better option. I also spent the entire trip home cursing the freaking idiots who decided to dump their black tank in the woods rather than paying the 30 bucks to get it pumped.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I'd take skunk smell any time over how our dog smelled after rolling in human feces. Of course it was when we were ready to leave for home from a trail in MO and even after a bath I rode all the way home with my head stuck out the window. It also happened to be quite chilly at the time but freezing was the better option. I also spent the entire trip home cursing the freaking idiots who decided to dump their black tank in the woods rather than paying the 30 bucks to get it pumped.


Oh that's just ugly! Yeah, skunk keeps on giving but nasty as that is, I'll agree with you on skunk over human waste. YUCK! I might have drowned that dog trying to get him clean. 

I've gotten the dogs deodorized except for one spot around Bell's right ear, it's still kinda pukey smelling, so she's going in for another dawn, peroxide and baking soda bath today. I've mopped, wiped down and cleaned carpets, now down to all the laundry that has that faint but discernible eau de pew on it.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It was fun trying to get her clean of anything.









That coat was more like sheep wool than dog fur. As horrible as her name was it was very fitting. Pooper pooped a lot, ate horse poop and loved to roll in any kind of poop.LOL I loved her dearly though because other than her fascination with poop she was extremely well behaved and an awesome camp dog.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OMG, that's another reason I only do short haired dogs. When a dog with a coat like that gets into something nasty, it's AWFUL to get them clean and smelling at least neutral again!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tell me about it. All that orange you see on her side in the picture is our lovely clay soil. When clean she was actually all one color. 

Our dog now is short haired but as much care as it takes I still miss having a long haired dog. At least she didn't shed constantly the way this short haired pooch of ours does. I'd rather have trouble keeping the dog clean vs trying to keep the house free of dog hair.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah the shorties do shed something awful but it just takes a few mins with a broom and vacuum, so I'll still take the short hairs over all that fur. I can groom on a horse forever, don't have the patience to do it on dogs or cats.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh, YUCK. I can’t even imagine how awful it would be to have to experience that up close! I’ve been very lucky that the dogs we raised when I was young never got skunked, even though they got out a fair few times. Their worst stink-sin was going swimming in a retention pond near a construction site, or rolling in deer poop out in the woods. My mother had to go get them in her old Cutlass Cruiser station wagon. That poor car was never the same after the pond incident- five 80+lb Labradors, all smelling like raw sewage and soaking wet!

A skunk did get hit outside my apartment building in late spring last year, and it smelled like burning tires mixed with lord knows what. I actually thought my roommate had burned something in the kitchen when I first smelled it!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's kind of like everything nasty you can think of, burnt rubber, rancid garlic, old onion and a fair bit of some week old decomp thrown in. I don't know what all is in it, but man, it makes me puke (literally) and my stomach still isn't talking to me. I can't imagine how I'd act if I ever took a direct hit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*We're Fixin To Be Down A SKUNK!*

Bold little FURBALL! Went to collect my eggs and guess who I found sleeping in one of my hen house egg boxes? No I did not try to reach under the little Stinker, but I did set a trap and put a can of Paws & Claws Salmon Pate dinner in the trap! In the morning, hopefully I'll have a trapped skunk. YEEE HAH! Serves it right for skunkin' my dawgs AND stealing eggs!

People 1 Pepe 0


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

My Arab this summer went up to the 'kitty' in the pasture to make friends. It didn't end well. Full blast right between the eyes. Got in the ears. It was nasty. Smelled up the whole barn!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, it's been since Friday EARLY, like 4:30 am, since the spraying happened and I'm still tasting and smelling skunk. UGH!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't have time to read all posts but Febreeze works well in the house. Spray everything, allow it a few hours then spray again.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Don't have time to read all posts but Febreeze works well in the house. Spray everything, allow it a few hours then spray again.


Yeah, not so much. I have a new one that I ordered, it's a commercial neutralizer, NI-712. It seems to be clearing things out. Now that Mr. Le Pew is no longer with us, hopefully everything will settle down quickly.


----------

